# Detailing spray help needed please



## colster (Oct 30, 2008)

I've read that these are for use inbetween washes to remove dust and debris to get the car shining again.

My question is, is it ok to spray directly onto the dust and then wipe off with a clean cloth?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

That's what they reckon, if it's very light soiling. Personally, I wouldn't use one for that purpose in order to minimize scratching.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, +1 as above.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I use Zaino Z8 after I have washed the car, would not really consider wiping any paintwork over if it was dirty


----------



## colster (Oct 30, 2008)

That's what I thought...it was too good to be true that you could clean all the dust off without washing it properly.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

It is OK to do it, the trick is not to press so hard that you damage the paint, you just need to use a very light touch and plenty of fresh cloths.

To a degree it also depends on what state you paintwork is currently in, if you've had paint correction then it's a definite no..............however if it's ready for correction with plenty of micro scratches, you wouldn't really notice any degradation unless you used the same piece of cloth like a bit of sandpaper


----------



## DannyP (Sep 7, 2010)

I only ever use speed detailer after drying the car to remove any water marks
also to bring back that freshly waxed feeling to the paint :wink:


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

DannyP said:


> I only ever use speed detailer after drying the car to remove any water marks
> also to bring back that freshly waxed feeling to the paint :wink:


+1 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Paul


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

i have never washed or used water on my car at any show and shine or meet, just plenty of QD and change the MF often...works for me


----------



## TOGWT (Sep 1, 2010)

*Surface Dust*

To remove light, dry surface dust or pollen without causing scratches; apply very little surface pressure and use a long nap micro fibre towel to ensure the dust lifted from the paint surface will remain in the nap and not on the towel surface thereby causing surface marring, use long strokes in one direction only. Use a product that contains a surfactant; this will lessen surface scratching as they 'lift' dust etc into the media used avoiding surface friction.
Use a solution of Optimum Polymer Technologies No-Rinse (ONR) diluted 1:20 / distilled water in a fine mist spray bottle. To renew the shine - Optimum Polymer Technologies QD don't use on a hot paint surface (soon after driving) as this will cause streaking

_*Note *- Dust build-up-with low humidity conditions and friction on the paint surface will cause static electricity (this is exacerbated by the use of polyester (nylon) Micro fibre) resulting in dust attraction to the paint surface. 
Methodology - fold the towel into four quarters when using microfiber towels; it's best to wipe in a single direction until all visible contamination is removed, flipping the towel frequently; micro fibre enables you to clean almost everything with just the towel and hot water. They eliminate the need to carry around different cleaners for different uses. These cloths are a great environmentally friendly healthy alternative to cleaning with chemicals. _

What is equally important with any micro fibre towel is the way they are used; they need to be turned frequently, and don't apply too much pressure, especially at the edges. Fold the micro fibre towel in half, then in half again, using very little downward pressure, gently wipe the surface and then flip the towel to a clean surface and wipe again. When you see the towel start to show a line of dirt, flip it around and use a different, clean section. 
With it folded properly you'll get a couple of first wipe / second wipe sections out of it. It usually takes 4 or 5 towels to wipe down an average vehicle. When you are ready to clean them, rinse well, re-wash and leave to air-dry (_See Micro Fibre Washing / Care)_


----------

